# 12 days of Xmas - Holidays are coming



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Check out the thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5016150#post5016150

you can enter here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5023959#post5023959


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Teaser 1


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Teaser 2


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Teaser 2


No flipping idea


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> No flipping idea


Joking right?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to all these guys


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Joking right?


Oooh I know what that is....

I was looking at the pic on my phone, the light was bad and i aint getting any younger :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

i have no idea what teaser 2 is, i'll wait and see come december


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Some cracking sponsors participating as usual hope I'm a chosen 1 this year


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Based on the teaser pics looks like sponsors and DW have outdone themselves


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Lets all hope we dont have a repeat of last years unpleasant episode. Should be a good one this year :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Dear DW Santa,

Krim's been a REALLLLLY good boy this year......honest!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> Lets all hope we dont have a repeat of last years unpleasant episode. Should be a good one this year :thumb:


What was the episode, newbie this year.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hufty said:


> What was the episode, newbie this year.


A former member won one of the big prizes and because he didnt want it, put it up for sale on ebay. Now whilst technically he owned the prize in question, selling it on was below the belt and plain rude to the supplier.

So now this year, the admin and mods will be watching to ensure nobody repeats this.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Think tbh there was quite a few bits sold on but there we go, that's greed for ya


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> Lets all hope we dont have a repeat of last years unpleasant episode. Should be a good one this year :thumb:


I agree Muzzer. Was a total mickey take. For all involved. Member should have passed it onto someone else for nothing or just asked for p+p costs


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TEASER 3 

TEASER 3 

One of the prizes from one day 

1x 150ml Christmas Tree Limited Edition Winter Wax 
1x 500ml Deep Clean Polish 
1x 500ml Ultra Finishing Polish 
1x 5L TFR 
1x 5L Jet Wash & Wax 
__________________


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I know who thats from and i want it !!! Haha


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

This keeps looking better can't wait !


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bigoggy said:


> I know who thats from and i want it !!! Haha


I was always taught 'I would like it !!'.......lol


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Need to get my posts up so I can take part in this!


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Me too !!!!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking forward to this, I love giving away prizes. We have some really great prizes lined up. :argie::thumb:


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

Suppose that's one of the disadvantages of being a lurker in a forum! You miss out on this short of thing. Must try and get my post count up even if its just for next year!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Looking forward to this, I love giving away prizes. :argie::thumb:


We can help you with that Dan...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Rainey said:


> Suppose that's one of the disadvantages of being a lurker in a forum! You miss out on this short of thing. Must try and get my post count up even if its just for next year!


you got some days so get posting and take part


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Teaser 4 

Britemax Bundle 
Metal Twins 4oz
Pro Max 16oz
Pure Cut 16oz
Resto Max 16oz
Perfect Prep 16oz
Black Max 16oz
AIO Max 16oz
Extreme Elements 16oz
Max Shine 16oz
Spray & Shine 24oz
Grime Out 24oz
Iron Max 24oz
Vantage Wax
Interior Dressing 24oz
Interior Cleaner 24oz
Rubber Max 16oz
Leather Max 16oz
Clean Max 16oz
Ubermax IncREDible Drying Towel


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, this years prizes look amazing!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

"It's the most wonderful time of the year............" Woop woop! Can't wait and the list is unbelievable 🏻 thanks all for contributing!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sim said:


> Wow, this years prizes look amazing!


Yes they do and once again it's all credit to WHIZZER and the team for pulling this together and the sponsors for being very very generous again :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

teaser 5

A years supply of Ultimate Snow Foam (maximum of 6 x 5 litres) 
A years supply of Aqua Gleam 12 inch version( maximun of 6 filters)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Prize list is live

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370899


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Please spread the word on how generous the Sponsors have been this year on Socail Media etc - if we spot somebody then we may give you a little prize !!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Please spread the word on how generous the Sponsors have been this year on Socail Media etc - if we spot somebody then we may give you a little prize !!!


Already mentioned it, or to be more exact posted a link to this thread and suggested people should sign up for next year :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fictech just donated another prize just gets better, don't forget to bug up the sponsors on Facebook,Instagram,Twitter etc a like or thank you goes a long way


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Please spread the word on how generous the Sponsors have been this year on Socail Media etc - if we spot somebody then we may give you a little prize !!!


Shared and liked on Facebook and posted a cheeky little tweet too


----------



## mcljot (Oct 12, 2015)

Just wondering which forum topic the 12 days thread will be posted in? Cheers! :driver:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

mcljot said:


> Just wondering which forum topic the 12 days thread will be posted in? Cheers! :driver:


You will spot it very easily... will be the thread with most posts on it going forwards


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

As an added one off extra, i will randomly pick one person to recieve an unused pot of BMD Sirius wax during the 12 days. Just post a pic of your car, needs to be a light colour, in the Why DW is the Best forum thread and it could be you :thumb:


----------

